# Mr. Chicken's Yard Haunt 2009!



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 30, 2008)

I didn't actually take any pictures this year (again...) but I've been taking stills from the 2+ hours of HD video I shot.
Here's the first batch...I'll be getting the video up in a couple of weeks


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 30, 2008)




----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 30, 2008)

*I should add that the AWESOME blue zombie in the wheelbarrow was made by everybody's favorite Haunted Tiki Islander, Devils Chariot


----------



## The Red Hallows (Sep 21, 2009)

Great stuff. I like it. I like it a lot.


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2009)

WOW! WOW! WOW!!! That is AMAZING!!!!!!


----------



## skid_68 (Aug 30, 2009)

Ive been waiting for you to post your haunt.  It looks fabulous. Did you get your Frankenstein, and zombie animatronics finished for Halloween, or were they just static? Very creepy stuff, cant wait for the video. 2 weeks! 

p.s. What HD camera did you use? Those stills look great coming from a video. Im hoping to get one for Christmas.


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 30, 2008)

Thanks guys!

Skid,
All the animatronics were functional, though I was wrapping up the programming on Halloween morning (but the piano player only had one hand moving...something wrong with the servo wiring). I still have them set up in my garage so I can properly film them singing and stuff (too much going on on H'ween...I even got most of these shots the next day!)
Ehh...it might be more than 2 weeks before I finish, but hopefully before December 

I have a Canon XH-A1...it's awesome. I hear the most bang for your buck is in Canon's HV-20/30/40 series, if you're looking to spend a little less


----------



## the_great_gazoo (Nov 6, 2005)

Awsome stuff !!My favorite is the grave digger pushing the wheel barrel greaT!


----------



## a witch from canada (Jul 13, 2005)

i have been so awaiting to see your pictures after seing some of your props this past year , WOW what awsome props and haunt .....their is not one thing i dont love ....am trying to pick a favorite and i just cant , the fat witch is one fav , the caretaker with the wheelbarow i mean that is totally awsome , the shadow in the window ,....ok where are the videos now ?


----------



## Hoodoo_Hermit (Nov 4, 2009)

Wow, I love what you did. It looks amazing! The zombie in the wheel barrel is fantastic.


----------



## osenator (Nov 3, 2009)

Wow! That`s all I can say...


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

Terrific haunt setup, Mr. Chicken! Each prop is a character all it's own.
I love the expressions you've given all the props. Especially the caretaker and the skelly in the wheelbarrow! Love the lighted eyeballs too.
I think you've raised the bar for the rest of us!


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

Wow those props look fantastic! Your haunt was great! Can't wait to see the props in motion when your video is ready!

MsM


----------



## cinders (Oct 12, 2003)

Your props are amazing! The characters look so real. The Frankenstein monster looks like it could be an actor with a great make up job. I love it all! Can't wait to see the video.


----------



## Baron Samedi (Jan 15, 2009)

Hmmmm....Why is it, that at this time of year I'm always consumed with this overwhelming feeling of inferiority??

Think I know now.

Awesome display Mr C..... Some real first class props there.
I love the Karloff style Creature and the old witch..Excellent sculpts!!

My compliments, Sir.


----------



## The Pod (May 19, 2008)

Very nice Mr. C.!!!! I like the old guy with the wheel barrel.


----------



## yardhauntjunkie (Feb 26, 2009)

Nice work!


----------



## Drayvan (Sep 22, 2009)

Awsome job. great pics. Love the older style wheelbarrel.


----------



## davy2 (Sep 10, 2008)

Good grief, Mr. C...it's awesome! I, too, feel inferior now, LOL!


----------



## ghostuponthefloor (Aug 19, 2009)

Amazing work. That Nosferatu is a killer idea.


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

It all looks amazing.Did you make all the props?


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 30, 2008)

Thanks for the compliments everyone!

Yup, I made everything except the detail props (crows, chains, ) and the AMAZING blue zombie in the wheelbarrow, which was a creation of Devils Chariot, so pass your compliments over his way


----------



## Forever Haunting (Jan 1, 2009)

Amazing props! Love them!


----------



## SpookyMuFu (Sep 14, 2009)

nice!!!!!.........


----------



## Reynard Muldrake (Oct 29, 2004)

Wow, those are really nicely done. Did you sculpt them yourself? Frankenstein looks like he's being played by Mr. Karloff in the flesh. My favorite is the Nosferatu in the window, though.


----------



## 13mummy (Aug 26, 2007)

Wowzers, truely amazing!!


----------



## ReaperRick (Sep 2, 2009)

Fantastic job! Frankenstein and the witch are my favorites!


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Those pictures are such a treat for my eyes. The characters have such life!


----------



## digbugsgirl (Aug 15, 2007)

Wow! Great props! Very professional looking.


----------



## JDJD (Sep 27, 2005)

The Nosferatu silhouette: Outstanding.

Speaks volumes of your taste to feature the greatest horror movie ever made.

Cheers,

JD


----------



## TK421 (Mar 27, 2009)

*WOW!! 

What amazing, beautiful creatures. Absolutely fantastic. I wish I had your talent and materials!!

Do you have any detailed tutorials on how you created some of those creatures? I especially like your kneeling scaredy-corpse -- it's fantastic.










In fact, forget the tutorial, do you have an order form? *


----------



## dadgonemad (Oct 4, 2005)

Mr. C, 

Fantastic creations! Amazing.

-dgm


----------



## Glyphen (Sep 17, 2008)

As great as everything is, I like the most subtle thing you have. the Nosferatu shadow in the window!


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 30, 2008)

Thanks everyone!

TK421,
I don't have any tutorials from this year, except for the progress threads on my Frankenstein and Zombie skins (which have yet to be updated). I might do a ChickenMache how to in a couple of months though (that's what Devils Chariot is calling my corpsing technique ). It's basically just paper towels dipped in latex-based paint over the understructure (in that case, a blucky with some Model Magic facial features).


----------



## devils chariot (Nov 6, 2008)

mmmm. I feel like chicken mache, like chicken mache! Chicken's technique results in a tough as leather and weatherproof surface. It's how I roll now.


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

*Aargh!!!*

HALLOW!!
*"Yes --- YES -- YEEESSS!!! AHHHH!! (I want what he's making!) *

WHY OH WHY MOST MERCIFUL HEAVEN DID I JUST NOW LOG ONTO THIS THREAD??? OH MY BRAIN IS IN IDEA OVERLOAD!! MUST NOT LOOK -- MUCH TOO WONDERFUL TO HANDLE.... OH NOOOOO --- can't escape it... MUST START NEW PROJECT -- OR SEND LOTSA $$$ MOOHLA TO THE CHICKEN MAN .... !! 

Spectacular... BRAVO and much too much for my creative circuits to handle. Uncle!! Uncle!! BOO!


----------



## ondeko (Oct 14, 2008)

Wow, Mr. C, you didn't cut any corners at all. I don't know whether you haunt props make me feel more challenged or more discouraged  Between you, Terra and Lauriebeast the bar just keeps getting higher. Please consider tutorials on your techniques--the faces are fantastic. Oh, the Nosferatu silhouette is great. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Zombie Machairodont (Feb 2, 2009)

Aw, so many fantastic, iconic vignettes! All of your beasties' have such character! I can't wait to see the new video.


----------



## The Red Hallows (Sep 21, 2009)

Everybody is lovin on this post. A Great haunt for sure.


----------



## StanFam3 (Oct 5, 2009)

WOW! What a fantastic haunt!!!


----------



## LT Scare (May 21, 2008)

Fantastic haunt Mr. C!!!

Great Job! How do you find time to do all this?!!? Where do you store it??!

In the vote for haunts, clearly the "eyes" have it.


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 30, 2008)

Thanks everyone!


ondeko said:


> Wow, Mr. C, you didn't cut any corners at all. I don't know whether you haunt props make me feel more challenged or more discouraged  Between you, Terra and Lauriebeast the bar just keeps getting higher. Please consider tutorials on your techniques--the faces are fantastic. Oh, the Nosferatu silhouette is great. Thanks for sharing.


You'd be surprised...I have tombstones that are only painted on the front, the piano player had only one moving hand...it's all in the presentation-- set it up to hide the cut corners, and no one knows they're there-- face that one-sided tombstone so that viewers can only see the good side, position the piano playing skely so that his moving hand is closest to people, and no one can tell...



LT Scare said:


> Fantastic haunt Mr. C!!!
> 
> Great Job! How do you find time to do all this?!!? Where do you store it??!
> 
> In the vote for haunts, clearly the "eyes" have it.


I don't know...I just worked on it all year. Most of the big props (the two witches on the lawn, the caretaker...uhh, actually that's it...I was _going_ to say that most of them were from previous years, but actually, most everything is new...go figure...

I have a big cabinet in the garage and a small shed in the backyard that holds everything (except the heads-- I have a shelf in my workshop room for them).


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

Mr_Chicken said:


> Thanks everyone!
> 
> You'd be surprised...I have tombstones that are only painted on the front, the piano player had only one moving hand...it's all in the presentation-- set it up to hide the cut corners, and no one knows they're there-- face that one-sided tombstone so that viewers can only see the good side, position the piano playing skely so that his moving hand is closest to people, and no one can tell...


ah ha, so THAT'S the trick! 

MsM


----------



## Halloween Night (Oct 13, 2009)

I absolutely luv the details, i'ed have them creatures set up in my living room 24/7 hanging out with us...


----------



## buckaneerbabe (Apr 28, 2007)

Great Job Mr C, now where's the video???


----------



## TK421 (Mar 27, 2009)

Mr_Chicken said:


> Thanks everyone!
> 
> TK421,
> I don't have any tutorials from this year, except for the progress threads on my Frankenstein and Zombie skins (which have yet to be updated). I might do a ChickenMache how to in a couple of months though (that's what Devils Chariot is calling my corpsing technique ). It's basically just paper towels dipped in latex-based paint over the understructure (in that case, a blucky with some Model Magic facial features).


I will check your other threads to look for tips and techniques. Your characters are amazing -- so full of life and expression!!

Wonderful work! 

I spend 2009 working on the big, architectural pieces. I hope to spend 2010 building characters.


----------



## savagehaunter (Aug 22, 2009)

Wow! Mr. chicken, what an awesome haunt.


----------



## Ugly Joe (Jan 13, 2004)

Good gravy, Mr. C - that is one hell of an enthralling haunt.

I truly enjoy the expressions on your sculpts - that is real talent.
The old crone at the cauldron is fantastic...the look of the caretaker pushing the wheelbarrow, and your corpse that looks like it's laboring itself to it's feet sets me chuckling as they really "speak" through their expressions.

Hat's off to your talent, Mr C - I am seriously impressed.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

well, looks like the wheelbarrel guy has the bids on the haunt. i don't know though, guess i'm as forever the oddball, i favor the frankie, or maybe the ummm, can one really choose. great stuff


----------



## Junit (Sep 1, 2008)

Yay pictures! Everything looks great, but along with many others the wheelbarrel is my favorite


----------



## whichypoo (Jul 29, 2009)

Love the haunt and the skelly's but as others are asking I too ask where is the video?? Love to see it


----------



## drmort (Sep 30, 2004)

Simply amazing


----------



## maleficent (May 20, 2007)

Everything turned out great Mr. C!! Of course my favorite is your Frankie, he turned out fantastic!


----------



## aintnohusker (Apr 24, 2009)

FANTASTIC WORK!!! Can't even begin to pick a favorite, although I've always loved the classic monsters.


----------



## streakn (Oct 19, 2008)

Love the grave keeper and wheelbarrow.


----------



## toyjunkie (Oct 18, 2008)

streakn said:


> Love the grave keeper and wheelbarrow.


That's my favorite one too.


----------



## darkmaster (Apr 29, 2009)

Very nice job on the display. You have some talent there. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Boo Baby (Oct 7, 2008)

I'm jumping into this thread very late but I have to say, those are amazing props!! Just fantastic!!


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

Very cool Mr.Chicken. That looks great!


----------



## Stavro (Mar 23, 2009)

Wow Fantastic! Love the detail!


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 30, 2008)

Thanks a bunch everyone!

Here's a couple more shots:


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

those are really really good.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 15, 2008)

Great job once again !


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 30, 2008)

VIDEOS!!

here are the first 3 of 4 (the last one to cover the entire haunt):
YouTube - Mr. Chicken's Yard Haunt 2009: Puttin' on the Ritz
YouTube - Mr. Chicken's Yard Haunt 2009: Werewolves of London
YouTube - Mr. Chicken's Yard Haunt 2009: Monster Mash


----------



## Glyphen (Sep 17, 2008)

Amazing work Mr. Chicken, I must say monster Mash is my favorite thus far


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

werewolves of london is my fave. but they're all top notch songs


----------



## aintnohusker (Apr 24, 2009)

Great job Mr. Chicken!! There all some great songs, but I think the Young Frankenstein clip was the best. I love the fact that from time to time you can see daylight through the back of The Doctor's throat. Adds to the zombie realism.
LOVE IT!!!


----------



## Die N Rott (Jan 3, 2010)

Fabulous! I love it all. The house next door is for sale. Mr. Chicken, Won't you be MY neighbor?


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 30, 2008)

Thanks, all!


Die N Rott said:


> Fabulous! I love it all. The house next door is for sale. Mr. Chicken, Won't you be MY neighbor?


Hmm....how big is the front lawn?


----------



## Die N Rott (Jan 3, 2010)

Big enough. It's on 1/2 acre so it also has a really large side yard. Ready to move your props in...Ha ha..I mean are you ready to move in?


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 30, 2008)

1/2 acre?! I wouldn't know what to do with all that space!


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Oh, those are great!! I mean, the static pictures looked like they had so much life not moving... but to see them actually in video, they are real!


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

*Help US Mr. Chicken - You're our Only Hope...!*

*First the pics - now the video!! SOOO FANTASTIC -- ALL OF IT!!

You MUST start a tutorial -- call it: "Mr. C's Creepy Classes - Spooks to Servos and getting to the Guts of it All !"

I have paper towels - I have latex paint... now what?! 
More in 2010? - we can all hope!*

So fun to see your wonderful imagination at work. Thanks Mr. C! 

_Can't wait to see Video #4! _


----------

